# WinSCP trennt Verbindung - Servereinstellung oder Programm?



## exitboy (23. März 2007)

Hallo,

mein WinSCP unter Windows XP trennt immer die Verbindung zu meinem SuSE Linux Server nach ca. 5 Minuten. "Network Error - Connection reseted by peer"

Liegt das am Server oder an WinSCP. In WinSCP finde ich keine Einstellung, die das ändern könnte und wo kann ich diese Einstellung auf dem Server ändern?


----------



## andy72 (23. März 2007)

OpenSSH sendet nach einem Timeout von 300 sekunden ein Connection-Close wenn vom Client keine Daten mehr kommen. Du kannst das Timeout in /etc/ssh bzw /etc/sshd in der Konfig "sshd_config" auf dem SuSE-Server ändern. Als Referenz dazu hier die Hilfe dazu:

http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/OpenSSH_ClientAliveInterval.html

Andy


----------

